# gop error during install



## decuser (Aug 22, 2017)

I get the following error during install, when I pull up the loader prompt and try to use the `gop` command:

`gop: Graphics Output Protocol not present (error = 14)`

I did some work on googling the problem to no avail. How can I find out more about what went wrong, or is this an expected error?


----------



## tingo (Aug 22, 2017)

IIRC, gop is only available on UEFI firmware, and only on some of them. So if it isn't supported on your firmware then yes, that is an expected error.
FWIW, you only need to fiddle with gop (or mode) if you have trouble with console output during or after booting. If you can read the text on your console, you don't have to fiddle with it.


----------

